# Eating Tissue and Toilet Paper



## jojo100 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but...

Does anyone else's cat like to munch kleenex tissue and toilet paper? I'm not sure if it's a comfort behavior or she just likes the taste or texture. 

As a matter of fact, I just now had to stop her from munching the toilet paper! :?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, this is really common, especially with bored kitties. There's a hilarious pic of utterly destroyed scattered kleenex and the guilty party right next to it, can't remember where at the moment. My Mozart loves to shred the TP on the roll, and "runs" it while chewing. I've just removed all of that, as I'm afraid he'll eat too much and get blocked up.


----------



## Maxor (Nov 14, 2005)

Tap enjoys atacking Rolls of TP with his claws he shreds it doesn't eat it or take it anywhere just shreds it.


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

Mike does it when he is hungry? Yes - I've notice he does this when he wants food. He isn't a piggy - he only does it when he is really hungry and it trying to get my attention. If I'm on my computer he'll eat the tissue next to my desk. I'll give him food and he stops. He'll eat toilet tissue and regular tissue.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Miss Chittles likes to chew on toilet paper too. She mostly just licks at it and wears a hole into several layers.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Wallace doesn't eat it but he sure loves to shred it, as fast as I can blink my eyes it seems, if I leave it where he can get it. :lol:


----------



## gkreklow (Jan 18, 2006)

Dreamer just had emergency surgery to the tune of nearly $3000.00 because he eats tissue and toilet paper, his intestines were blocked. Dreamer will eat the clothes off us when we are sleeping, he eats clothes in the laundry, blankets, furniture, everything - usually cotton. Does anyone know how to stop this? Cannot afford another surgery and he continues to eat the wrong stuff!


----------

